# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Scott's old and fat but makin a comeback log

## scotty51312

I decided to come back to this forum for the motivation it gives me to be around other motivated people. Little background, I had a car accident right before covid, still dealing with some ankle/knee issues from it. Broken ribs healed up fine. Turned into a disgusting fat body and kinda used gyms closing for covid be my excuse to stay fat. 

Started training again back around june 1st. 
Down 20 or so lbs to 247 as of this morning.
Scanned at 19.9%bf, calipered at 21% so I'm somewhere around there
Diet is on point for fat loss. Right about 2000cal per day. I'm about 75% vegetarian after finding out my total cholesterol was well over 300 (can't remember ldl/hdl) Its back down to less than 200 now. I still eat eggs, and whey protien, occasional dairy 
Turning 42 this week TRT 200mg test cyp/wk
I run a completly non traditional split of 2 on 1 off 1 on 1 off. Cardio every day

Short term goal: under 15% bf
Long term goal is to maintain that bf% and general well being

Yesterday was pure cardio 15 minutes incline walk 15 incline 3mph followed by intervals with battle ropes and heavy bag 1 minute high intensity, 30 seconds rest 10 rounds of each

Today Leg day 
20 minute low intensity cardio warmup max HR 140
Leg press 2 warm up sets 15 reps and 4 working sets of 6-8 with 12 plates(i hate doing math so i just count plates on leg press)
Seated calf raise 4 sets of twelve (2 sets toes in 2 sets toes out) 4 plates
Leg extension 3x10 130/140/150
Leg curl 3x10 80/90/100
Starting to get hard to find plates when the gyms busy to leg press. Think I'm probably comfortable enough to start squatting again next week, but going to go light and do box squats to see how my ankle and knee deal with it.

Not sure anyone will follow this, but all motivation is appreciated. I've been around enough to know what my body responds best to, but suggestions, advice, criticism are always welcome. Everyone can always learn to be better

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Following brother, kick some ass!!

----------


## Booz

Will be following mate 
It’s a hard road coming back after an enforced layoff but keep the mind focused.....

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Slow and steady wins the race.

----------


## scotty51312

Shoulders and traps today
15 minutes of cardio warmup
upright close grip ez bar rows 4x8 115lbs
cable delt flies 3 sets 10,10,8
DB shrugs 3 sets 12-15 reps. 100, 105, 105 
DB front delt raises 3x10
BB shrugs 3x10 225, 275
Rear delt cable rows 2x10

I've been starting with upright rows instead of overhead pressing movements. I have this popping in my left shoulder when i do overheads. Always had it, but its been worse lately and actually started to be a little painful. Just not quite comfortable putting iron over my head yet. May start doing hammer strength overheads next week as the rows have been a little hard on my back. 

Came home after my PWO shake, and kinda blew my diet for the day. Realized i was out of meal prep and crushed most of a cauliflower pizza. So tomorrow is going to be meal prep day. Feel kinda guilty, but at the same time kinda not. 
My workouts are pretty high volume right now to help with shed some fat. I'm really lookin forward to being able to up the weight and lower the reps but I'm still a ways from that

----------


## scotty51312

Cardio today *sigh*
30 minutes on treadmill 15 minutes of intervals on battle ropes and heavy bag. Same old boring stuff

Meal prep today. Adding some meat back into my diet. Not a lot though. Some grilled chicken, rice and veg. Some meatless meatballs and corn pasta as well on the menu. 
Back tomorrow. 
Wife is wanting to go to vegas for my birthday this weekend and as much as I enjoy it, 2 days of boozing and eating garbage will undo a week or more worth of work. Sometimes its hard to find that balance between work, fun and health

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Shoulders and traps today
> 15 minutes of cardio warmup
> upright close grip ez bar rows 4x8 115lbs
> cable delt flies 3 sets 10,10,8
> DB shrugs 3 sets 12-15 reps. 100, 105, 105 
> DB front delt raises 3x10
> BB shrugs 3x10 225, 275
> Rear delt cable rows 2x10
> 
> ...


My shoulders are both a mess. I find lateral raises on the lowest setting on the cables can really warm them up with low weight and smoke then with no more than 20-25#.

I’ll then move on to front raises with cables or palm down dumbbells, again low weight. 

That usually warms me up enough to start pressing or doing barbell upright rows and keeping my back out of it. The beauty of the shoulder is it doesn’t take much weight to really smoke them. 
What about starting your presses on the smith after you warm up with some cables?

Like Booz said...slow and steady

----------


## scotty51312

Yeah, smith machine is possible as well. 
I've been warming up for shoulders with just a few sets of narrow stance pushups, but it might be a better idea to start with some raises instead of having those movements in at the end of the workout. I'll give it a shot next shoulder day. Thanks for the input, Its always good to get another set of eyes on your routine

----------


## tarmyg

Age is just a number, seems to go higher every year for some reason though. 

Good luck with the come back. Its harsh doing it.

----------


## kelkel

> Following.
> 
> And 42 isn't old! I remember 42 like it was a decade ago...



42 is barely out of puberty.

----------


## scotty51312

> 42 is barely out of puberty.


That would explain the acne.  :Smilie:

----------


## scotty51312

Back and triceps today
10 minutes of cardio warmup (had to rush this today)
1 set neutral grip pull ups to failure as warmup, got to 11 today maintaining good form. Best i've done since being back.
Lat pulls 3x10-12 160 180 180
cable skull crushers 3x10 (i forgot to write down what my weight was on tri's today, will get it next week)
Close grip cable rows 3x10-12 160, 175, 175
Cable press downs 3x10
Dumbell Pullovers 3x8 85lb
Rack pulls 2x10 @225 warmup 5x5 at 315
finished off on pull up/ dip assist machine with 2 sets of dip/pullup supersets 15 reps each

First time doing rack pulls since getting back at it. (I used to make fun of people who did rack pulls, now look at me) Felt better than i anticipated so will move on to light full deads or sumo deads next week.
I love this split, doing back and tri's together followed by chest and bi's the next day. Each day the arm pump is awesome and takes away the need for a solo arm day. 
Diet was solid today, got all my prep done for the next couple days. Gonna weigh myself tomorrow, have a feeling I'm not going down in weight and that i'm holding some water. But i feel better and probably look a little better.

----------


## Booz

Always like to train chest n biceps 
Back n triceps myself mate.....

----------


## scotty51312

Today was very frustrating, Was supposed to be chest & bi's today but I was up most of the night, last night with just general insomnia.
Got to the gym did my warm up sets of cable fly's and felt so weak compared to what i normally do I got the feeling something wasn't right. Normally my mind would overrule my body in this situation and i'd give it hell anyway, but I'm tryin to be smarter and not ignore signals like that. to 
Anyway I did an hour of shame cardio to help get rid of the frustrations.

So Chest and bi's tomorrow. On a brighter note I talked the wife out of Vegas for my birthday instead we're going to go hiking and camping up in canyon country so my drunken debauchery will be held to a minimum and I will still at least be active. I'll consider it a 3 or 4 day deload period and hope i come back stronger than when i left.

----------


## scotty51312

Chest and Bi's 
15 minutes of cardio
Incline DB press warmup [email protected] 3x10 85,90,90
standing DB curl 3x8-10 40,45,50
cable fly's 3x10-12
seated DB hammer curl 3x8-10 40, 45,45
1 hand Pec deck 3 sets 175, 205,220 (i do these 1 arm at a time allowing me to bring it all the way across my chest for a better squeeze If you've never done it give it a try)
2 super sets TRX pushups, TRX curls, 20reps each
Weighed in at 245 so down 2lbs 
I would normally would do decline press instead of incline but some highschool kids had the decline bench doing situps forever... in the squat rack no less. So after fantasising about pissing in their water bottles while they went to the restroom.. I decided to just to go ahead with inclines. 
Felt much better than yesterday. 
Tomorrow is the birthday trip, hopefully i can limit the damage being done to my progress for the next couple days.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Happy birthday bro.

Damn teenagers, don’t even get me started...

Some of the best days I’ve had in the gym have come after a 3-4 day de load/lay-off

----------


## scotty51312

Thanks ^^ Had and awesome bday
Today was shoulders& traps
3 sets cable raises as warmup
4x10 smith overhead presses, The weight was kinda embarrassing but i guess for the first time pressing in a year it coulda been worse
4X8 BB shrugs 315
3x10 front cable raises
4x8 DB shrugs 110
3x8-10 cable upright rows 110,120,130

So the birthday trip was awesome, Rock crawling and 4wheeling on a UTV in the Moab canyons is actually pretty hard on the body. Luckily I drank enough beer to dull the pain. But the downside of that is I probably killed a weeks worth of progress or more. But worth it. Lift felt pretty good today. I definitely enjoy getting away but its nice to be home close to the iron again.

----------


## scotty51312

Didn't post yesterday but it was cardio day, nothing unusual
Back and tri's today
25 minutes of cardio (was only going to do 15 but got distracted watching american ninja warrior)
lat pull's 4x8 190, 200
deadlifts warmup 15x 135 10x225 Then attempted 5x5 @315*
cable skull crushers 3x10
dips 3xfailure (6-12)
cable rows 3x8 200
Neutral grip pull ups 3x5

First time deadlifting in what seems like forever. Everything felt good in the warm up sets, then I took my shoes off and started into my 5x5 I do these with 30 seconds of rest between sets. I got the first set of 5 just fine. Every set after that my grip started failing before i could finish. Forearms were just gassed. So I guess i'm going to get some wrist wraps and probably move them to the beginning of my workout next time. Lat pulls mighta been what did it. I was especially impressed with being able to do 3x5 pullups after all that back work. Untill recently I've been using the assisted pull up machine at the end of my back workout. Its nice being able to pull my own body weight again. Even if it is just 5 reps

----------


## wango

Damn, passes up Vegas for B-day. Yep, you’re mind is right for a comeback. Way to go & good luck.

----------


## scotty51312

Yesterday was another cardio day.
Leg day today
Skipped cardio warmup
Box squats warmup 3x10 155
working sets 245x 10 275x8 275x8
Leg press calf raises 4 sets 15
Leg press 3x8-10 12 plates
Leg ext 3x10
leg curl 3x10
seated calf raise 4x12-15 4 plates

First time squatting in around 2 years. Didn't feel too bad. Weight was embarrassingly low but, checking my ego right now, I'll get there soon enough, My right leg wanted to turn outward a little bit. Had this issue before just turned out my adductors weren't strong enough, so i'll probably do a little work on that next week. I ended up cheating on the diet a bit today and ate fast food. Haven't had a cheat in a while and always have a good workout after eating garbage like i did today.

----------


## scotty51312

Chest & bi's today
15 minute cardio warmup
DB incline press
15, 10, 10, 8 @ 75, 85, 90, 95
DB standing curl 
10, 8, 8, 6 @ 45, 50, 50, 50
Cable flies
3x10
DB standing hammer curl
10, 10, [email protected] 40, 45, 45
Pec Deck (single arm)
3x10 @ 200, 215, 215
bench machine, 3x20

Was a good day. Felt like i coulda did a little more weight than i did. Monday being international chest day made today slightly annoying having to wait for equipment. Legs are aching pretty good today, hopefully cardio will help work some of that out tomorrow.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

What is it with Monday and chest day?! That’s so true. I intentionally switched my days because of that

----------


## scotty51312

> What is it with Monday and chest day?! That’s so true. I intentionally switched my days because of that


I wish i knew bro. My split doesn't really go by days of the week so I didn't really think about it till it was too late. I guess it all comes back to bench press ego that starts when guys are teenagers and carries over through their 20's, thinkin they gotta start the week with pumped pecs

Yesterday was just cardio.... blah boring stuff. Increased my interval times on battle ropes to 90 seconds.... so progress i guess

Today Shoulders and traps
15 minute cardio warmup
3 sets cable lateral raises
standing overhead BB press 
115X12 warmup
135x8,8,6
DB shrug 100x12, 110x10,8
Front delt cable raises 3x10
BB shrug 315 to failure 10, 8, 6 (once again grip failure)
cable upright rows 3x10

So i took a big ballsy jump and went to standing overhead BB press today. Weight was low and I was shaking like a poodle poopin a peach seed in a blizzard on my working sets. I might go back to the smith next week and work on building a little more strength. Once gain I'm having grip issues when it comes to traps and back. Wrist wraps on order from amazon, but i'm still gonna try to do some work to help develop grip strength.
My weight has actually went up 2 lbs this week, I gotta keep a little better track of daily calories it seems and break my addiction to salted carmel power crunch bars that I occasionally justify eating as a desert. Coulda been partially lean mass gains. Yeah I'm going with that  :Smilie:

----------


## scotty51312

Back and tri's today
15 minutes cardio
Dead lift [email protected], [email protected] then 5X5 285. 
Lat pull 10, 8, 6 190 205 215
Cable skull crushers 3x8-10
Dips 3 sets to failure 6-12
Cable rows [email protected]
Neutral grip pull ups on pull up assist (did this as a drop set kept adding weight and doing 5 more till the pump was more than i could stand

Deadlifts went pretty well today. Grip didn't fail since i did them first. although the last set of 5 I had to take a knee to keep from passing out or puking or both. Had some good tunnel vision and was sweating like a whore in church on 800mg of DNP .  The rest of the workout i had pretty lengthy rests between sets, took me little over an hour with cardio included. Tbol should be here next week. Gonna run 50 days at 40mg a day split 20/20. Yeah yeah oral cycles are bad. But i'm on TRT not like its gonna suppress my natural test more than it already is :P

----------


## scotty51312

Cardio only today but on the bright side I got presents in the mail including this

Can't remember if we're allowed to post lab logo's so i blurred em.
Few things excite me this much but when gear arrives I've always been like a 7 year old child on christmas morning.  :Smilie:

----------


## scotty51312

Leg day
15 minutes cardio warmup
box squats warmup [email protected], 12 185
working sets [email protected], [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
Leg extenstions [email protected],170,170
Leg curls, 3x10 and forgot to write down the weight
Seated calf raise
4 plates 2 sets 15 toes in 2 sets 15 toes out

Took my time on squats today with a good 2 minutes or so between my last working sets. Last set of 315 on last rep i got tunnel vision on the way up and had to sit back on the box for about 10 seconds before getting up, Thats when you know its a good set. Once i move on and squat without the box I probably won't be able to go that hard since I work out alone. 3rd day on Tbol, going to start some mk-677 next week along with it, got the liquid kind that tastes like chewing up pain pills, almost wanna wash it down with some tequila to get the taste out of my mouth. Noticing slight strenght gain from tbol right off the bat. Nothing huge like I'd get from dbol , or drol but still a nice little boost. Started taking red yeast rice to help combat the bad cholesterol influence of tbol. Chest day tomorrow and somehow landed on monday again since I skipped a day on halloween.

----------


## scotty51312

Chest and Bi's today
15 minutes of cardio
Incline DB press
warmup [email protected]
working 10, 8, 8 90, 95,100
DB alternating curl 3 sets 8-10 45, 50, 50
DB hammer curl 3 sets 8-10 45, 45, 45
Decline cable flies 3x10
Pec Deck, 3 sets 8-10, worked up to the stack
Superset TRX curls and suspended pushups 3 supersets 15, 15

Felt strong today, DB incline will be out soon if i get any stronger DBs only go up to 110, So something about tbol and TRT dosage of test. My labido has been through the roof for 3 days. I think my wife is hiding in the closet as we speak.  :Icon Rolleyes:  Not sure if its the SHBG lowering from the Tbol, also started taking finasteride again to help control DHT related acne not sure if that has anything to do with it. Hopefully It levels out a little bit soon.

----------


## scotty51312

Shoulders traps today
3 sets 20 narrow stance pushups to warm up the rotator cuffs
3 sets cable side raises 
4 sets smith machine overhead press
3 sets cable front raises
3 sets bb shrug 
3 sets DB shrug
2 sets upright rows to finish smoking delts

Didn't bother writing any of my weights down today. All same as last week, will probably go up next shoulder day and possibly try standing BB press again. Did cardio this morning and was in a rush so i didn't do a cardio warmup. Starting my MK677 tomorrow. I know it takes a while to notice effects from it so i'll probably run it through the end of january

----------


## scotty51312

Back and Tri's

Rack pulls. I use a platform high enough that this only takes out about the bottom 3-4 inches of the lift
185X10
225X8
275x8
315X5
365x3
attempted 405, not quite there yet, my back started to round so i set it back down
3x8 neutral grip pullups
4x10 rope press downs
3x8-10 reverse grip ez bar cable tri press down
4x8 cable rows wide grip @205

For the next couple weeks I'm going to alternate between lighter deadlifts and heavier rack pulls. Goal is by december 12th to be pulling 405 or more. Not a lot of weight for some of you guys but considering I was struggling to pull 225 when i first got back in the gym... i've came a good ways in 5 months. The past week I didn't feel like I was recovering from workouts the way I should so I treated myself to an 18oz sirloin with some asparagus as a post work out meal after my whey shake thinking maybe an overload of animal protein would help me recover better along with a good nights sleep

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Are you stronger with your 4" rack pulls?
Some people aren't stronger off a block or off a rack providing it is low.

personally I am not a fan of high reps for deads...
5 reps or below...
Mostly 3 reps and below.

I use accesories for building the muscle.

Not saying you are doing it wrong, just saying what works for me.

----------


## scotty51312

> Are you stronger with your 4" rack pulls?
> Some people aren't stronger off a block or off a rack providing it is low.
> 
> personally I am not a fan of high reps for deads...
> 5 reps or below...
> Mostly 3 reps and below.
> 
> I use accesories for building the muscle.
> 
> Not saying you are doing it wrong, just saying what works for me.


I am slightly stronger with the rack pulls at the moment. I try to limit the higher end of my pulls to 5 reps or less. I do have a bad habit of doing more volume than i should sometimes at lighter weights. Doing the actual Pulls from the floor i try to get in 1 or two warmup sets high volume at low weight then do a 5X5. (still quite a bit of volume with deads)

Next week I may try a warmup then pyrimid 5, 5, 3, 2 with the weight a little higher. 

Does being stronger off a rack pull indicate a weakness in a certain area? My knowledge of form on Deads is limited. I could go on for days about bench and squat but I'm not as well versed in the mechanics of deads

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

I am no expert by any means...

But I find that people who have better leverages (they start with a more upright back), are stronger off of blocks or a rack.

I have shitty leverages, so deficits don't really hurt me much but a low block pull doesn't help me much.

I think... (and I could easily be wrong)... since I start with a damn near parallel back, that my lower back is actually a strong point and my hammies are weaker.

Do you struggle at lockout? Where is your sticking point?

When you say your back rounds... is it your lower, middle, or upper back?

----------


## scotty51312

Its usually my upper back that rounds first, rear delts start to give out a bit shoulders roll forward. And normally sticking point is at the knee's or below. I'm slow off the ground and faster locking out. 


Could be that when i rack pull I'm doing the least effective part of the lift for me and playing to whats already stronger

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

easy fix...

rows, face pulls, shrugs, pull downs, etc... 

work on your upper back...

row row row your boat...

make sure to really lock your lats when before you initiate your pull.

----------


## scotty51312

Chest and bi's
20 minutes cardio warmup
Cable fly's 
3x10
Standing DB curl, 
[email protected]
Peck deck
[email protected]
Seated DB curl
[email protected]
Reverse grip EZ bar curl
[email protected]
Stability BB bench press*
4x8-10

For 3 days I've been dealing with a sinus infection that has given me some pretty serious headaches. My BP has been up too, nothing dangerous 150/100 but high enough so I started taking 5mg of cialis every morning and its back down somewhat. Anyways back to chest day, added an old favorite i just call stability BB press, is basically just BB bench but today i put 155bs in plates on the bar then suspended a 25lb kettlebell from each side with bungee cords. The bells will bounce somewhat no matter how controlled you do your bench but the faster and more jerky you are the harder it becomes to keep the bar in line. If you've never tried it I highly recommend. Adjust the weight to whatever your current level might be, Just make sure the kettlebell weight is 15-20% of the total weight. 

It was a hard day for me to get going with the whole sinus infection, whenever I'm like this and I just dont' seem to wanna put in the work I listen to this one track from one of my favorite motivational speakers

----------


## Narkissos

> I decided to come back to this forum for the motivation it gives me to be around other motivated people. Little background, I had a car accident right before covid, still dealing with some ankle/knee issues from it. Broken ribs healed up fine. Turned into a disgusting fat body and kinda used gyms closing for covid be my excuse to stay fat. 
> 
> Started training again back around june 1st. 
> Down 20 or so lbs to 247 as of this morning.
> Scanned at 19.9%bf, calipered at 21% so I'm somewhere around there
> Diet is on point for fat loss. Right about 2000cal per day. I'm about 75% vegetarian after finding out my total cholesterol was well over 300 (can't remember ldl/hdl) Its back down to less than 200 now. I still eat eggs, and whey protien, occasional dairy 
> Turning 42 this week TRT 200mg test cyp/wk
> I run a completly non traditional split of 2 on 1 off 1 on 1 off. Cardio every day
> 
> ...


Are you doing any mobility work for the ankle and knee?

----------


## Narkissos

> Shoulders traps today
> * 3 sets 20 narrow stance pushups to warm up the rotator cuffs*
> 3 sets cable side raises 
> 4 sets smith machine overhead press
> 3 sets cable front raises
> 3 sets bb shrug 
> 3 sets DB shrug
> 2 sets upright rows to finish smoking delts
> 
> Didn't bother writing any of my weights down today. All same as last week, will probably go up next shoulder day and possibly try standing BB press again. Did cardio this morning and was in a rush so i didn't do a cardio warmup. Starting my MK677 tomorrow. I know it takes a while to notice effects from it so i'll probably run it through the end of january


I think you definitely need a better, more targeted/specific warm-up/pre-hab set of patterns if your goal is to be primed for the beating you've laid out. Push-ups are not it... respectfully.

----------


## scotty51312

> Are you doing any mobility work for the ankle and knee?


I was doing a lot of free squats or light weight on a bosu ball and still like to do walking lunges on days that i only do cardio. I also walk sideways on a stair machine probably 20-30 minutes a week to help build back support and balance. I'm always looking for new suggestions. After starting squats again the knee pain has been noticeably worse to the point that i'm using compression sleeves more than i'd like. 

As far as the shoulder warmup, you're probably right. I put the cable raises before the pressing movements or upright rows to be more of a continued warmup. What do you do for warm up on a shoulder day?

----------


## scotty51312

Leg day,

15 minute warmup treadmill 15degree incline

Box squats
135X15
185x12
275x10
295x8
315x5
315x3
Seated calf raise
4 plates 4 sets 15, 2 sets toes in 2 sets toes out
Leg press 
12 platesx10
14 platesx8
14 platesx8
14 platesx6
Repeated calf raise pattern from seated calf on leg press 

Was an overall decent day. I decided to keep the box for squats 1 more week, I know its time to put my ego back in check and drop the weight and start squatting below parallel again, but i like the way heavy weight feels. I have been doing leg extensions and leg curls after squats recently but those machines seem to put a lot of stress on my knees and the pain has been more than it should be after leg day, so I'm trying this week without them and seeing how I react. I've been considering trying out cryotherapy. Theres a place not far from the gym and I was thinking it might be something worth trying after a heavy leg or back day. Anyone else have any success with cryo?

----------


## scotty51312

Shoulder & traps
20 minutes of cardio
10 minutes or so of light weight rotator cuff warm ups. Not sure what they're called. Very light weight, just go get loosened up
DB shoulder fly
3x8-10 25, 30, 30
BB shrug
4x8-10 135, 225, 275, 315
Front DB raises
3x8 25,25,30
EZ bar cable upright rows
4 sets 8-10 finished with the stack
Shrugs on Hammer strenght bench (odd use of this machine but probably better than benching on it)
3x10-12
2 sets 15 shoulder press machine @ 110

Another decent day and medium to high volume training. Delts are smoked. Still paying the price for leg press and squats in the same workout on leg day. 2 days later and a massage and I'm finally not walking like an old man who just had a colonoscopy. My weight continues to stay the same, might be up a lb, but I can see a slight change in my body composition, I will definitely get scanned and calipered again before heading home for a month in December. I've done this before where I started rebuilding muscle and eventually my metabolism shifted and I started leaning out. Hoping that happens soon...so I don't have to go back into calorie deficit or start focusing on long cardio sessions.

----------


## Narkissos

> I was doing a lot of free squats or light weight on a bosu ball and still like to do walking lunges on days that i only do cardio. I also walk sideways on a stair machine probably 20-30 minutes a week to help build back support and balance. I'm always looking for new suggestions. After starting squats again the knee pain has been noticeably worse to the point that i'm using compression sleeves more than i'd like.


All good stuff.

I'd push it a lot further more.
Soft Tissue work for the calves. Occlusion Training (Calf raises).
Knees-over-toes split squat, with an emphasis on dorsiflexion. Stuff like that.

VMO Flossing. etc.




> As far as the shoulder warmup, you're probably right. I put the cable raises before the pressing movements or upright rows to be more of a continued warmup. What do you do for warm up on a shoulder day?


Shoulder C.A.R.s (controlled articular rotations)
Single-arm planks (re: stability)
Overhead carries (re: stability/resisting micro-oscillation)
Pallof Presses or Superman presses.

And, grease the groove on your primary lifts.

i.e. rather than turning your warm-up sets into a workout, back off.

e.g. Dumbbell overhead press. If your work set is 100 lb bells for 8 reps, instead of doing lights sets of 20, 15, 12.. or whatever scheme you presently use, go with low focused reps... working your way up as it feels right.

I'd do:
40 lb x triple
50 lb bells x triple
60 lb bells x triple
80 lb bells x 1-3 reps
100 lb bells x muscular failure
90 lb bells x muscular failure

...for example.
No bouncy reps. No body english. No poor mechanics.

----------


## Narkissos

Mobility work should make sense... and it should be specific.

When I prescribe it, it isn't a laundry list of stuff. Because we're not looking to throw everything at the joint(s).

The goal is to treat what's going on. Re-code the musculature. Re-establish range of motion, and strength throughout the entirety of the range of motion, specific to the physical requirements inherent to your lifestyle, hobbies, and chosen sport(s).

So... Take videos of what you're doing. Assess what's not moving right. Adjust.

----------


## scotty51312

> Mobility work should make sense... and it should be specific.
> 
> When I prescribe it, it isn't a laundry list of stuff. Because we're not looking to throw everything at the joint(s).
> 
> The goal is to treat what's going on. Re-code the musculature. Re-establish range of motion, and strength throughout the entirety of the range of motion, specific to the physical requirements inherent to your lifestyle, hobbies, and chosen sport(s).
> 
> So... Take videos of what you're doing. Assess what's not moving right. Adjust.


Thanks for all of this. Good stuff. I especially like the part about the video's. I diagnosed a problem in my squats that was causing my knee to turn slightly out and my toes wanting to point out by using video's. After some isolation work on adductors my forms gotten a lot better. I'll add more of these mobility exercises to my cardio days. 

Once again thanks for the help

----------


## scotty51312

Back and Tri's today
10 minutes on treadmill 10 minutes rowing to loosen up the back
Deads
135x5
225x5
275x3
315x3
345x3
Rope press downs
3x8-10
Dips
4 sets 6-10 (failure)
Lat pulls
4x8 , 170 190 210 210
Wide grip cable rows
3x8 200, 220, 220
Neutral grip pullups
3 sets to failure 5-8

Decided to man up and deadlift from the floor today, No more rack pulls. I was honestly surprised how good it felt. My heavier sets were all pull stand 5 seconds sit and pull. I watched a video a while back with Brian Shaw coaching someone on deads, so i tried one of the methods he suggested to help lock the lats out. I positioned the bar just at the edge of my toes and just before lifting I rolled it back about an inch as i took the slack out. Had someone video my 2nd to last set so i could watch. I was probably using a little more back than legs but still kept shoulders back and back straight. My legs were just trying to stand up faster than my back, so thats something to work on. Taking a trip this weekend might get a workout in hopefully a day or two off will do me some good

----------


## scotty51312

Chest & bi's
15 minutes cardio
BB flat bench (never do this, but needed to switch up)
135x15 x2 warmups
205x10
225x7
275x3x2
315 (negative)
DB standing curl
3sets 8, 8, 6 45, 50, 55
Cable flies 
3 sets 8-10
Pec deck (single arm)
3x8 last set with the stack
DB hammer curl
3x8 45, 50, 50
TRX pushups with my feet on the tallest jump box simulating an incline press using body weight2 s
2 sets to failure 18, 15

I absolutely detest BB flat bench. Always thought of it as nothing more than an Ego lift. Thats probably because i've never been any good at it. My PB in my life at BB bench is 315 for 3 reps. 3 plates was my goal since high school when thats what the bigger guys were doing and once I got there I never tried to go higher. So i'm going to set a goal to match that 3 rep PB or better in the next 3-6 months. Heading way out into the desert for some camping and off roading again this weekend. Will update Monday.

----------


## scotty51312

Yesterday Leg day
Free squats (ass to calves)
135x12
135x12
225x10
245x8
275x6
285x3x2
Leg ext 2x10
leg curl 2x10
Leg press calf raise 4x10-15
seated calf raise 4x10-15
Leg press single leg 2x15

Had a long weekend in Sedona AZ. Hiked a total of 17 miles over 3 days, lots of elevation changes. Went to free squats this week from doing box squats that were just down to parallel, Damn what a difference. Had to lower the weight, had long rests between sets. Last set i had a nose bleed and my mask was soaked before i noticed. I've been battling a sinus infection for a week or two and I think that was the cause of the nose bleed. Got some antibiotics today so hoping that clears it right up. Not sure if all the hiking made me feel weak or if it was just the first time squatting that low in a couple years that did it. Either way I know my legs are gonna feel it tonight and tomorrow

----------


## scotty51312

Haven't updated in a while. So while i was getting seen for my sinus infection symptoms I had a covid test sent out, anyway that came back positive so I've been home self quarantined for the last 11 days. I really wasn't that sick, my wife had it a lot worse than I did. I mostly had headaches, fatigue and some body aches. The wife see's about 20-30 covid positive patients a day at work so its amazing we've made it this long. Anyway today was my first day back at it 

Back and tri's
deadlifts
135X10
225x8
295x5
345x3x2
405x1x2
Tri press downs
3x10
Lat pull
3x8-10
Supersets dips and pullups to failure
3x8-10

So who would have known 11 days off and I'd go back and be stronger than when i left after being sick and eating absolute garbage. So i achieved my goal of pulling 400lbs before Christmas. Best I've ever done in my life was 505 so thats going to be my next goal but I'm going slow down a little bit and give myself 6 months to try to get back there. I recorded my deads today, noticing that on heavier lifts my legs are still going to fast and I'm using more back than i'd like so I'm gonna drop down a little bit next week and focus on slowing down the motion and getting my legs more involved than they are. Some assclown also bitched at me again for deadlifting in my socks telling me it was unsanitary even though i sanitized the floor after. People will bitch about anything

----------


## wango

Sedona is gorgeous, a favorite of the wife and myself. She took me to a vortex and damn, if I wasnt convinced.

Sorry bout the Covid and the assclown. 

Thank you for posting, you helped motivate me to get more disciplined again.

----------


## scotty51312

> Sedona is gorgeous, a favorite of the wife and myself. She took me to a vortex and damn, if I wasn’t convinced.
> 
> Sorry bout the Covid and the assclown. 
> 
> Thank you for posting, you helped motivate me to get more disciplined again.


Sedona is an amazing place. I'm gonna be sad when we go to the next job assignment and wont' be able to spend time there like we've got to do for the last 6 months. 
Logs are a great tool for discipline. I find myself checking everyone else's log and seeing their routines and trying to see how I can steal some wisdom and incorporate it into my own life.  :Smilie:

----------


## scotty51312

Chest and bi's

alt DB standing curl
3x 8-10 50, 50, 55
BB bench 
2 warmups 135, 185
5x5 245 (30 seconds rest between)
315 Negative x 2
db hammer curls
3x8-10
Cable flies 
3x8
Peck deck single arm 2x10

Good thing today was chest and bi's because that was the only 2 things that didn't hurt on me after deadlifts yesterday. Strenght is about the same for me as it was before having covid Might have gained a little bit. I'd like to put up 315 by christmas, and i think i'll get there I might be able to do it now if i just warmed up and went right to it. I'll attempt it fresh next week.

----------


## Cuz

> Chest and bi's
> 
> alt DB standing curl
> 3x 8-10 50, 50, 55
> BB bench 
> 2 warmups 135, 185
> 5x5 245 (30 seconds rest between)
> 315 Negative x 2
> db hammer curls
> ...


Be careful with jumping straight to your max. You will be fresh and have more power but also the risk of injury imo is alot higher. Just make sure you have at least two good warmups and a pump slightly. Just my 2

----------


## scotty51312

Shoulders & traps
10 minutes cardio 
5 minutes of 30 second intervals on battle ropes
weighted static shoulder fly position 5x15 second interval hold
3 sets weighted rotator cuff rotations (not sure what these are called, just a warmup exercise done real light weight) 
side cable raises 3x8-10
Cable upright rows 5x6-10 130, 140,150,160, 150
BB shrugs 3x10-12 at 225, 275, 315 
DB Front delt raises 2x8-10
Rear delt cable pull 3x10
DB shrug 3x10-12 at 100's

This was a long workout. Not because of the volume, just from some excruciating shoulder pain. I've had bursitis in my shoulders before and the pain felt very similar, had to hang my arms up on the pull up bar for some relief between sets. I've been dealing with shoulder pain off and on for about 15 years now so hoping this will pass. Last time a cycle of Deca and my shoulders felt good as new so that may be an option this summer.

----------


## scotty51312

Leg Day
5 minutes treadmill 3.0mph 15 incline
5 minutes stairmill
5 minutes 30 second battle rope intervals

Leg press
4 plates x15
6 plates x15
8 plates x12
10 plates x10
14 plates x8
16 platesx 6
18 plates x 3 x 2
Leg ext 3 sets 10, 8, 6, 150, 160, 170
Leg Curl, 2 sets of 8 120, 130
Seated calf raise 4 plates 4 sets of 15-20 (2 sets toes in 2 sets toes out)

Back was a little tender still today and knee was also hurting, from deadlifts last week so after 1 set of squats i opted to leg press. I enjoy leg pressing in most gyms. However the one i've been using kinda sucks because the leg press is in the room with all the machines that don't need plates so I end up doing 90lb farmers walks from one end of the gym to the other packing plates back and forth.

----------

